# Steelhead trout



## putcz (Feb 17, 2013)

Has any one out there made Lox from Steelhead trout and if so could you tell the difference as I can buy it easier then Salmon. Thanks Putcz


----------



## daveomak (Feb 18, 2013)

Putcz, morning....  The fish that is called "Steelhead" in the grocery store just may be...  pen raised triploid.... modified rainbow trout... The ones I have seen are really fat, fat between the meat layers....   I would give it a try... hey, it could be fantastic with the fat in it...  I have eaten many triploid trout... caught them in Rufus Woods lake in eastern Wa...  Probably ate 2-300 hundred.... They are delicious smoked...  Dave


----------



## putcz (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks Dave, Will give it a try next time around, right now I have four pounds of Saomon in the salt.   Putcz


----------



## putcz (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry for the spelling error, I should turn on the light   (-:


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 18, 2013)

putcz said:


> Has any one out there made Lox from Steelhead trout and if so could you tell the difference as I can buy it easier then Salmon. Thanks Putcz



Don't know about making Lox, but here where I am in NC, my usual options are farmed atlantic salmon, very pale, or farmed steelhead, a nice rich orangey color. I smoked some two weeks ago and it was just barely not as good as the best Salmon I've every ever been able to get my hands on (and $12-14 cheaper PER POUND!) I was totally thrilled and will be buying it again in the future until I win the lottery ;)

Here's a q-view of my (hot) smoked steelhead













image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Feb 18, 2013


----------



## putcz (Feb 19, 2013)

Those are also my options here in TN. SAMs Club 4.95 lb for Salmon and 5.95 for steelhead so that being said price does not mean much. I will try the steelhead for the next go around yet in a way don't like to fix something that is not broke.


----------

